# Pretty heads/pretty halters



## Buckskin gal (Sep 8, 2007)

I love pretty heads and think this guy has one and wanted to show it in his new halter. Let us see yours too. Mary


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2007)

Here are some of mine with nice heads:


----------



## Miniequine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice Head shots! I love the Victor halters for halter.

The 'arabian' halters are really cool too.

This is Semi & Little John & Little Andy


----------



## Leeana (Sep 8, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of my pretty heads



. I have more but wont bore you so i will just go through the first page of photobucket



.


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 8, 2007)

Ohh Most of the Ones here have Pretty Heads and Necks



:

Okay here are mine


























This is a BAD Picture Sapphire's head is way Shorter! I got the Show halter on Wrong


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok, Here are my pretty heads



:



:


----------



## nootka (Sep 8, 2007)

I bought this halter for Pyro's older brother, Comet, who was a pale golden palomino. I think it looks good on Pyro, too.






Liz M.


----------



## whitney (Sep 8, 2007)

There isn't any HOMEMADE halters so I thought I'd add one.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Sep 8, 2007)

Your handmade halter is really nice looking! Are they leather or some other material? Thanks, Mary



whitney said:


> There isn't any HOMEMADE halters so I thought I'd add one.










Everytime I see that darling head I drool!



: Mary



Miniequine said:


> Nice Head shots! I love the Victor halters for halter.
> 
> The 'arabian' halters are really cool too.
> 
> This is Semi & Little John & Little Andy


----------



## Relic (Sep 8, 2007)

:aktion033: l love your fancy halter and the NEW HORSE? ...here's 2 of my thinking heads. :bgrin


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 8, 2007)

our 07 colt

Eagles Ring Axelrod


----------



## Ferin (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a few of my pretty heads...


----------



## whitney (Sep 9, 2007)

Buckskin gal said:


> Your handmade halter is really nice looking! Are they leather or some other material? Thanks, Mary
> 
> Mary it was a plain leather halter that I blinged with walmart trim


----------



## Getitia (Sep 9, 2007)

Mary I love that halter - gorgeous :aktion033: :aktion033:

Here is TKO in a photo taken by Jodi






2 Cool






Sushi also a photo taken by Jodi


----------



## painthorselover (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is my show pony scout





i will post pics of my stallion and mare soon,and my other horses!!!


----------



## Loess Hills (Sep 9, 2007)

The Arabian halters are beautiful, and lots of pretty heads!

Here's some of ours:

Loess Hills Bittersweet Buckeroo, 31" grandaughter of Ima Buckeroo Two






Reflections Wings CBY, 26" yearling filly, daughter of Lucky 17 Cowboy, a Jr. Champion who will be showing at Nationals next week!






Hobby Knolls Amber Rose, 32" mare who has extensive Komoko's breeding (a line noted for their beautiful heads!)


----------



## Tami (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is mine. I would love to get her an arabian halter.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 9, 2007)

Tami said:


> Here is mine. I would love to get her an arabian halter.


She would make any halter look great

she's just georgeous

Lori


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is my stud Richlynn Shredder's Image Of Hajel
















and this is my gelding Westwind BTU Shadows Gold































My fave lol






and them together


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 13, 2007)

Chianti











Cocoa






Midnight






Ruby






taken by a previous owner:






Tucker











Jessi


----------



## Margaret (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice Heads and halters! Here's a filly of ours from this year...

I suppose I could use an upgrade on my weanling halter, as it is a bit out dated, but still works great. :lol:


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 13, 2007)

Gorgeous horses!! I love the halter with the Walmart bling!! lol. Now I just need the leather halter! tee hee. Here is one of my girls. I think she has a really nice head. Sorry about the fuzzy picture.


----------

